# knotifier no reconoce pendrive (cerrado)

## Brazlee

Buenas...

Hace un tiempo que knotifier (de KDE 4) no me reconoce el pendrive 

Dejo la salida de dmesg y lsusb.

```
[b]dmesg[/b]

[  204.753270] usb usb1: usb resume

[  204.753276] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: resume root hub

[  204.794015] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_resume

[  204.794031] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus port 5 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[  204.794035] hub 1-0:1.0: port 5: status 0501 change 0001

[  204.895024] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 10 chg 0020 evt 0000

[  204.895031] hub 1-0:1.0: port 5, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[  204.946222] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: port 5 high speed

[  204.946226] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus port 5 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[  204.997023] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

[  205.048232] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: port 5 high speed

[  205.048236] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus port 5 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[  205.114175] usb 1-5: default language 0x0409

[  205.121300] usb 1-5: New USB device found, idVendor=13fe, idProduct=1f00

[  205.121302] usb 1-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[  205.121305] usb 1-5: Product: DataTraveler 2.0

[  205.121306] usb 1-5: Manufacturer: Kingston

[  205.121308] usb 1-5: SerialNumber: 5B83130056E8

[  205.121383] usb 1-5: uevent

[  205.121402] usb 1-5: usb_probe_device

[  205.121405] usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  205.122231] usb 1-5: adding 1-5:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[  205.122277] usb 1-5:1.0: uevent

[  205.122303] usb-storage 1-5:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[  205.122308] usb-storage 1-5:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[  205.122459] scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[  205.125369] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

[  205.125499] usb-storage: device found at 3

[  205.125500] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[  210.126322] scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Kingston DataTraveler 2.0 PMAP PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[  210.324437] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] 7823360 512-byte hardware sectors: (4.00 GB/3.73 GiB)

[  210.324442] usb-storage: device scan complete

[  210.324929] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[  210.324932] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

[  210.324934] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  210.326928] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  210.326932]  sdb: sdb1

[  210.327668] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

[  210.329287] usb 1-5:1.0: uevent

[  210.329418] usb 1-5: uevent

[  210.331168] usb 1-5:1.0: uevent

[b]

lsusb [/b]

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 13fe:1f00 Kingston Technology Company Inc. DataTraveler 2.0 4GB Flash Drive

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 09da:000e A4 Tech Co., Ltd 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
```

Puedo montar el pendrive como root, pero preferiría poder usarlo en modo usuario.

El problema lo tengo desde que pase de KDE 4.2 a KDE 4.3 :S Aunque recientemente cambié el kernel...así que también puede ser algo por ese lado.

Me tiene desconcertado, ¿algo que se me esté pasando de largo?

Desde ya, Gracias!

Saludos!Last edited by Brazlee on Wed Sep 09, 2009 4:20 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## will198

hola...

yo no se mucho de esto pero si el root puede y los user no tiene pinta de que es un problema de permisos...

yo en mi /etc/group tengo al usuario en cuestion dentro de los siguientes grupos:

lp::7:lp,alex

wheel::10:root,gentoo,will198,alex

audio::18:gentoo,will198,alex

cdrom::19:haldaemon,gentoo,will198,alex

cdrw::80:haldaemon,will198,alex

usb::85:haldaemon,gentoo,will198,alex

users::100:games,gentoo,alex,will198

plugdev:x:445:haldaemon,gentoo,will198,alex

games:x:35:gentoo,will198,alex

scanner:x:1001:alex

los que marco en negrita son los que creo que tienen que ver con el usb, mira a ver si estas ahi, si no prueba a añadirte, creo que se hace con:

```

sudo gpasswd -a user group

```

de todas formas yo uso fluxbox y a mi me lo monta sólo algún demonio (no se cual), así que quizás no sea un tema de kde...

----------

## Brazlee

Era eso   :Razz: 

Agregué mi usuario de todos los días a plugdev y funcionó =). 

Muchas gracias =)

Tuve que reiniciar de por medio...lo que me lleva a una pregunta.

¿Con qué comando se actualizan los cambios en un usuario como un cambio de grupos?. :S

----------

## natxoblogg

```
source /etc/profile

env-update
```

----------

## Coghan

 *Brazlee wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tuve que reiniciar de por medio...lo que me lleva a una pregunta.
> 
> ¿Con qué comando se actualizan los cambios en un usuario como un cambio de grupos?. :S

 

Con cerrar sesión y volver a ingresar es suficiente para los cambios en /etc/group, para los cambios en las variables de entorno con env-update, como te comenta @natxoblogg

----------

## Brazlee

Listo. Sí, en el handbook había visto lo de 

```
env-update
```

 pero lo hice sin el 

```
source /etc/profile
```

.

Gracias a los 3  :Smile: 

----------

